# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Небезопасная загрузка библиотеки в различных приложениях / Microsoft Windows

## olejah

*26 августа, 2010*

*Программа:* Opera 10.61, возможно другие версии 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение загружает небезопасным образом библиотеки (например, dwmapi.dll). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного HTML файла, расположенного на удаленном WebDAV или SMB ресурсе, загрузить и выполнить произвольные библиотеки на системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.opera.com/

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

*26 августа, 2010*

*Программа:* Mozilla Firefox 3.6.8 для Windows, возможно другие версии 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение загружает небезопасным образом библиотеки (например, dwmapi.dll). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного HTML файла, расположенного на удаленном WebDAV или SMB ресурсе, загрузить и выполнить произвольные библиотеки на системе. 


*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

*Добавлено:*

*URL производителя:*  www.mozilla-europe.org

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 3.5.12 или 3.6.9 с сайта производителя. 

securitylab.ru

----------


## olejah

*26 августа, 2010*

*Программа:* 
Microsoft Office 2007
Microsoft Office Groove 2007 

*Опасность:* *Низкая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение загружает небезопасным образом библиотеки (например, dwmapi.dll). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла лицензионного ключа (*.avastlic), расположенного на удаленном WebDAV или SMB ресурсе, загрузить и выполнить произвольные библиотеки на системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.avast.com

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------


## olejah

*26 августа, 2010*

*Программа:* 
Microsoft Windows XP
Microsoft Windows 2003
Microsoft Windows Vista
Microsoft Windows 2008
Microsoft Windows 7 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что адресная книга (wab.exe) загружает небезопасным образом библиотеки (например, wab32res.dll). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного vCard (.vcf) файла, расположенного на удаленном WebDAV или SMB ресурсе, загрузить и выполнить произвольные библиотеки на системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.microsoft.com

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------


## olejah

*26 августа, 2010*

*Программа:* Wireshark 1.2.10 для Windows, возможно другие версии 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение загружает небезопасным образом библиотеки (например, airpcap.dll). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного pcap файла, расположенного на удаленном WebDAV или SMB ресурсе, загрузить и выполнить произвольные библиотеки на системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.wireshark.org

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------


## olejah

*26 августа, 2010*

*Программа:* uTorrent 2.0.3 для Windows, возможно другие версии 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:** Да* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение загружает небезопасным образом библиотеки (например, plugin_dll.dll). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного torrent файла, расположенного на удаленном WebDAV или SMB ресурсе, загрузить и выполнить произвольные библиотеки на системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.utorrent.com/

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------


## olejah

*26 августа, 2010*

*Программа:* Windows Live Mail 2009 build 14.0.8117.0416, возможно другие версии 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение загружает небезопасным образом библиотеки (например, dwmapi.dll). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного EML файла, расположенного на удаленном WebDAV или SMB ресурсе, загрузить и выполнить произвольные библиотеки на системе. 

*URL производителя:* hwww.microsoft.com

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

*26 августа, 2010*

*Программа:* VLC Media Player 1.1.3, возможно другие версии 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение загружает небезопасным образом библиотеки (например, wintab32.dll). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного MP3 файла, расположенного на удаленном WebDAV или SMB ресурсе, загрузить и выполнить произвольные библиотеки на системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.videolan.org

*Решение:* Установите исправление из GIT репозитория производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------


## SuperBrat

> Небезопасная загрузка библиотеки в uTorrent


µTorrent 2.0.4 released



> Release notes:
> 
> Fix reported DLL exploit

----------


## makstor

Вы укажите пожалуйста, что это все уязвимости касаются Windows-версий приложений. А то я что то не могу понять, каким боком некая dwmapi.dll, загруженная Оперой, позволит удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код скажем на Linux. Либо, если все таки позволяет - то уточните этот момент, мол, уязвимость кроссплатформенная.

----------

